
Changes to our policies - duck
http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=846
======
r00k
Nice writing. Nailed the right tone and level of detail. Feels like it came
from humans.

~~~
shib71
I've wished for change overviews like this. Paypal policy changes in
particular - when they send an email simply to say that their 10 page policy
document has changed, that isn't helpful.

~~~
r00fus
Law requires changes to policy to be notified, but doesn't require diffs.

Diffs would be very nice, as would some way of tracking those changes over
time.

Opportunity for useful service?

~~~
pmadden
The EFF diffs some, e.g. <http://www.tosback.org/diff.php?vid=1736>. That one
actually suggests an improvement: You have to strain your eyes to find the
difference. In other pairs, the differences stand out better.

------
fmavituna
"1.) Encryption keys" .. "would either be impossible or would be much more
cumbersome for users without this capability."

Then make it optional and disable these services for people opt-in for
managing their own private keys.

~~~
bkorte
Or you can use other products if you don't like their decisions.

~~~
quinndupont
Or complain enough such that you, and all your friends, stop using the
service. It's an even more effective way to convince the company to change.

------
thesis
"We want to be clear about how we collect and use that data, so we’ve
explained it in our privacy policy. For example, we collect information such
as your country, operating system and the hardware ID from your device. This
data allows us to optimize your experience for your device and language."

I was thinking they'd have examples like the above in their Privacy Policy...
but I was wrong. If they want to be crystal clear, I think they need to be
more specific rather than Analytics, Geo-Location Info, and Personal Info are
stored.

"For example" to me seems like just the tip of the iceberg, and the three
bullet points seem fairly basic.

~~~
orijing
Perhaps they can have ellipses (...) that, when moused over, describe in legal
detail everything they collect, so those of us who care for the details can
read more into it. But I applaud them for trying to keep it readable and
short.

The tradeoff is hard to make, but at least for me, it was a right balance.

------
creativityhurts
They've updated the blog post to clarify some stuff.

